# Frank another piranha ID



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Can you please ID this piranha Frank. thankyou


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It has the appearance of Serrasalmus (Pristobrycon) serrulatus. Science is still divided if this fish is unique or simply a geographical form of S. eigenmanni because of its developmental phases.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

If your gonna sell it ash i would be interested


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

S. eigenmanni my uneducated opinion


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hastatus said:


> It has the appearance of Serrasalmus (Pristobrycon) serrulatus. Science is still divided if this fish is unique or simply a geographical form of S. eigenmanni because of its developmental phases.


 Frank's brain is like a hard drive full of piranha info.. yur NUTS- in an awesome way!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

heck yea!


----------



## kandyman (Oct 4, 2003)

I had one of those before.its a mean little f#ck


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

the stripes on it makes it look like a tiger; I like it.


----------

